# LS with goats milk



## Justcallmewillie (Sep 29, 2021)

Made a small LS batch with 10oz oils and decided to add a tiny amount of powdered goats milk. I used 1/2T powdered goats milk into the oils then blended in. 
added the lye water mix, started setting up well, a little brownish I guess cause of the milk. Had a nice paste, went to cook. Within an hour, i pulled from the 200* oven to stir and discovered the paste reverted to liquid. Now how could the tiny amount of powdered goats milk do this?
I duped the recipe minus the milk and it’s normall.
LS is so bizarre


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 29, 2021)

This *Tutorial for Goat Milk LS* may help explain how to go about it. What I remember about making GM LS many years ago is the brown sediment at the bottom of the container after the 2-week sequester. That's normal.


----------



## Juggsy (Sep 29, 2021)

Justcallmewillie said:


> Made a small LS batch with 10oz oils and decided to add a tiny amount of powdered goats milk. I used 1/2T powdered goats milk into the oils then blended in.
> added the lye water mix, started setting up well, a little brownish I guess cause of the milk. Had a nice paste, went to cook. Within an hour, i pulled from the 200* oven to stir and discovered the paste reverted to liquid. Now how could the tiny amount of powdered goats milk do this?
> I duped the recipe minus the milk and it’s normall.
> LS is so bizarre


I'm not a user of GM but I love making liquid soap (never done in oven though) but I have had this happen with normal liquid soap in Crockpot. Did you continue to cook? I know that when it happened to me it seemed ready and I didn't turn it off and it liquified. So...I took it off heat, blended it again (was semi thick trace) and I left it overnight and the next day it was solid, zapless paste.

So maybe you could try leaving it. They do say you don't have to cook it til it's solid (I think). 
I have always assumed cooking it ensures it is nice and clear. I could be wrong but I've CP'd liquid soap too and it never seems as clear - could my imagination though.


----------



## Justcallmewillie (Sep 29, 2021)

I just can’t believe how a tiny amount of powdered goats milk could have done that. 
tried getting it back to paste by SB and made a liquid foam. So, I cooled it down then poured into a container with plastic wrap over for an overnight stay. Checked this morning and it’s a firm paste and zap test yielded nothing. 
I didn’t use any tutorial because the goats milk, at such tiny amount added, I don’t think this could happen.


----------



## Juggsy (Sep 29, 2021)

Justcallmewillie said:


> I just can’t believe how a tiny amount of powdered goats milk could have done that.
> tried getting it back to paste by SB and made a liquid foam. So, I cooled it down then poured into a container with plastic wrap over for an overnight stay. Checked this morning and it’s a firm paste and zap test yielded nothing.
> I didn’t use any tutorial because the goats milk, at such tiny amount added, I don’t think this could happen.



So, then it worked? It's paste now? If so, you should dilute and let us know how you go.


----------



## Justcallmewillie (Sep 29, 2021)

Juggsy said:


> So, then it worked? It's paste now? If so, you should dilute and let us know how you go. ♥


It is firm paste now. So yes, I will dilute in a few days and see how things turn out. It still looks the same as when I poured it just firm. Looks like a strong foamy tea


----------



## Justcallmewillie (Oct 26, 2021)

Finally got around to diluting the paste. Has sat now for a few weeks with gunk at the bottom. Soap is a little cloudy but not too bad. Cooler temps here now also so that could play a part in it. Not sure if it’s worth the trouble.


----------



## Juggsy (Oct 27, 2021)

Justcallmewillie said:


> Finally got around to diluting the paste. Has sat now for a few weeks with gunk at the bottom. Soap is a little cloudy but not too bad. Cooler temps here now also so that could play a part in it. Not sure if it’s worth the trouble.


Looks awesome! Could you strain it? If concerned about gunk?


----------



## Justcallmewillie (Oct 27, 2021)

Strained with paper towels after 2 weeks then allowed to sit some more and still has gunk on the bottom. After this post I poured the top off and will use the gunky stuff for whatever I guess. I don’t understand why all goat milk soap is brown nor do I understand why it behaved like it did when making it as it was completely different than regular LS


----------

